# electric vacuum pump



## ndplume (May 31, 2010)

Hey EV,
You didn't say WHAT you didn't like about your vac pump. However...

I found that one of the guys in our club is using the vac pump from a Ford F250 diesel truck with a vac tank. He is braking an Mitsubishi Eclipse with Lead Acid.

I have one on order. The 3 things I like about it -
- Its much quieter than my current pump
- It includes an integrated switch to turn on/off the pump
- It draws less amps than my current pump. 

What I expect -
- It won't pump down my vac tank as quickly
I figured if it would work for a F250, it would work for my Ranger.
- It has a speicalized connector. (I'll replace it with a simple molex,2 wire connector.)


Best of luck,

Mike 
Baking in Dallas
evalbum.com/1844.htm


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

I was wondering if anybody was using one. Solved that problem quite easily.


----------



## EVmot (Sep 19, 2010)

Sorry guys i didn't reply sooner.
I need one low price "quiet" pump.
The one that i use is too week and noisy and does not have pressure switch. 

I was trying to buy one of them per ebay, but i cold not find something like this. Does someone has some ideas where can i buy online.

E.


----------



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

I took an underpressure pump from VAG (Volkswagen/Audi).
Part no f.e.: 8E0927317A ,about $150,- on ebay (with a little time and waiting for the right moment ~$40,- dollars are possible).
No vacuum tank needed for my New Beetle, just an under pressure switch and a relay.


----------



## Ektus (Feb 15, 2011)

Has anyone used the brake system from a Ford Scorpio? IIRC, those were electric, and not too loud. And include ABS.


Regards
Ektus.


----------



## ndplume (May 31, 2010)

EVmot said:


> Sorry guys i didn't reply sooner.
> I need one low price "quiet" pump.
> The one that i use is too week and noisy and does not have pressure switch.
> 
> ...


Goto www.ebaymotors.com search for "F250 Vacuum" 
I saw a few of these pop up from $60 to $80.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Just paid 66 for mine at door, cheaper if you can find a "pick-a-part" as I found one with tank for about 30, anything f-250, especially 4 wd. really quiet with grommets installed, but runs continuously at 4 amps 12v


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

ndplume said:


> Goto www.ebaymotors.com search for "F250 Vacuum"
> I saw a few of these pop up from $60 to $80.



wow, very nice find!
anyone have one in use? Is the the vacuum level settable, or fixed? does the reservoir last a couple presses, or just one?


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Good call ndplume. It seems that this pump fits Ford F series pickups from 2000-2007 and 2003-2003 Dodge Ram 2500 and 3500 pickups. A common replacement (perhaps the OEM pump) is made by Dorman, p/n 904-214. The center of the Ford part number is 2A451 and that works well to look it up too.

I'm not sure this is a good choice as a brake vacuum pump. It is listed as an HVAC and 4wd pump, not a brake pump.


----------



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

Some Volvos also have electric vacuum pumps. Search eBay using words volvo and up28. Price range 50-65$. I have one in my conversion. Simple two wire interface. No vacuum switch though.


----------



## EVmot (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi guys and thank you for reply.

I searched on the ebay for the pumps you suggested and now i have 3 options.
To buy the:

1.)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/180706710302

2.)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2000...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c1d951997

3.)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford...ts=Model:F-250+Super+Duty&hash=item35b00d479e

From practical point of view and if you take the maximum speed of 85 - 95 km/h into consideration, what do you think what pump should be the better option. I'm asking this because i can not find any technical infos about this pumps ( power, pressure etc. )


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

EVmot said:


> Hi guys and thank you for reply.
> 
> I searched on the ebay for the pumps you suggested and now i have 3 options.
> To buy the:
> ...


The Ford Diesel pump is not for brakes and will not produce enough vacuum for reliable brakes I wouldn't use it. The first two (volvo/vw) are designed for power brake assist so then you are at least in the ballpark. Do your home work and see what application they are used for within the vehicle. IE stand alone pump, supplementary pump etc. Others on the board have said they used the VW style pump with good results, but with most things if you seek advise then CONFIRM it yourself.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

from the post above it sounds like the volvo pump doesn't have an internal switch or resevoir..... which I think are kinda needed because these pumps cannot instantly pull the kind of vacuum needed. The ford unit (not the one you show, but the CARDONE unit looked like it had a resevoir. But, I dunno since I have not seen one in person and have only used the 'standard kits' with Gast, reservoir, d-square switch.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

rwaudio said:


> The Ford Diesel pump is not for brakes and will not produce enough vacuum for reliable brakes I wouldn't use it.


aaahhhh, what is it for? do you know what vacuum it pulls? does it have a pre-set internal switch and res?


----------



## tido (Sep 20, 2011)

dtbaker said:


> aaahhhh, what is it for? do you know what vacuum it pulls? does it have a pre-set internal switch and res?


It must be for diesel but I have read somewhere else that some people used these pumps for braking...


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

dtbaker said:


> aaahhhh, what is it for? do you know what vacuum it pulls? does it have a pre-set internal switch and res?


The ford pump is simply for HVAC (move your vents around when you press a different vent button) as well as to engage the front hubs of the 4wd system. The trucks often have a hydraulic brake assist instead of vacuum.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

EVmot said:


> Hi guys and thank you for reply.
> 
> I searched on the ebay for the pumps you suggested and now i have 3 options.
> To buy the:
> ...


First 2 pumps are identical. I have one of those in my EV for 2 years now, works great. Still needs a vacuum switch, I use Square D. I don't like small plastic switches, I had one and it was crappy quality, Square D is large, but industrial quality and adjustable, they are often found on Ebay.

However, this pump is not super quiet, I have mine on rubber mounts and wrapped in sound insulating foam, same stuff used under the carpet, can be found in any flooring store. It has annoying pitch sound, I wonder how it works in OEM cars for which its made. 
Still , from all vacuum pumps I tried and researched, I like this the best.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

tido said:


> It must be for diesel but I have read somewhere else that some people used these pumps for braking...


revised data: bought one and built a reservoir, then built a bigger reservoir, then built a huge reservoir. f-250 pump does get to 25 in vacuum, BUT not much volume. no regulation, runs constantly. Ranger brake works couple of times, but in traffic, after a couple of tries, no more boost.


----------



## MalcolmB (Jun 10, 2008)

The UP28 pump fitted to Volvos and Audis is very good. I bought a Saab diaphragm pump originally, but all that seemed to do was move the air back and forth. The UP28 unit pulls down to the required vacuum very quickly.

You can buy them new (in the UK) here: http://www.simtekuk.co.uk/www.simtekuk.co.uk/info.php?p=8

I got mine new for less than half the retail price on ebay, but bought the vacuum switch from the link above.


----------



## EVmot (Sep 19, 2010)

Do you know the power consumption of UP28 ?


----------



## MalcolmB (Jun 10, 2008)

8-9A at 13V, so just over 100W


----------



## EVmot (Sep 19, 2010)

I have buyed the UP28 pump. It should arrive in week or two.
After i test it i will send the status info .


----------



## enp13 (Mar 26, 2009)

piotrsko said:


> revised data: bought one and built a reservoir, then built a bigger reservoir, then built a huge reservoir. f-250 pump does get to 25 in vacuum, BUT not much volume. no regulation, runs constantly. Ranger brake works couple of times, but in traffic, after a couple of tries, no more boost.


How big a reservoir did you end up with and how many brake applications could you do before it ran out of vacuum? I much prefer the idea of a small slow low power quiet pump with a large reservoir over a large expensive noisy pump producing a vacuum in real time. All I need to know is how big the reservoir needs to be in a practical setup. This guy uses a 2 inch diameter but I'm not sure how long it is:

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/vacuum-breaks-49557.html


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

I have run Thomas pumps both with a resevoir and old square-D mechanical switch, and without a reservoir using an electronic pressure switch+SSR, both with Thomas pumps. The Thomas, or Gast, are a pretty good bang for the buck at about $200. They take just a couple seconds to pull down the vacuum from a pump without a reservoir, and about 10 seconds with a Liter reservoir that is good for 3 pumps.

I prefer WITHOUT the reservoir even though the vac pump is fairly loud and comes on first-pump, I can only hear it at very low speeds, and it it beneficial in parking lots where I can pump the brakes to make a little noise if I am near someone who doesn't hear me. I find that the vac assist without reservoir is more consistent rather than 'not as much' on the second or third pump I got with the reservoir. 

The electronic switch sends a small signal, so you have to use an SSR rather than a cheaper mechanical relay. It sure is nice not to hear the square-D slam closed and open.

my sites linked below show both setups....


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

EVmot said:


> I have buyed the UP28 pump. It should arrive in week or two.
> After i test it i will send the status info .



the hella up30 or up32 is best for evs, the up28 that is not enough volume quick enough. the 30/32 are used on vw passat, volvo, audi and others....


----------



## ndplume (May 31, 2010)

enp13 said:


> How big a reservoir did you end up with and how many brake applications could you do before it ran out of vacuum? I much prefer the idea of a small slow low power quiet pump with a large reservoir over a large expensive noisy pump producing a vacuum in real time. <snip>
> 
> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/vacuum-breaks-49557.html


I purchased a F250 vacuum pump to find out it was too slow to recover. It was convenient that it had an internal switch, but wasn't practical for brakes.

I settled on a vacuum pump from an Audi A4. My reservoir is about 6" long, 4" PVC pipe with end caps. Pretty simple. To pump the reservoir down from normal atmosphere, it takes about 10 seconds. 

Once the reservoir is pumped down, I get 1 full brake pump, on the 2nd the vacuum pump cranks up for a few seconds (about 3) to pull it back to the top vacuum level. 

The size of your brake booster probably affects the # of pumps before the vacuum pump comes back on. This equipment is in a 92 VW Rabbit.

The A4 pump is VERY quiet compared to the thomas piston pumps and it has a lower startup current. Runs about 9A when running. A4 pump required an external switch.

Here is one on Ebay  

This is the brake booster, I see there are A4 vac pumps for locking the doors. Don't know if those will work.

You might look for one that has the rubber mounting pieces, that helps isolate it from the frame = quieter. 

Best of luck, 

Mike

PS - Remember the only thing worse than a car that won't go is one that won't stop!


----------



## enp13 (Mar 26, 2009)

dtbaker said:


> I find that the vac assist without reservoir is more consistent rather than 'not as much' on the second or third pump I got with the reservoir. ...


Thanks for the details. But if I use, say, a 4 litre reservoir, then I could do heaps of pumps before feeling any loss in assist, right?


----------



## phogan (Jun 25, 2014)

> But if I use, say, a 4 litre reservoir, then I could do heaps of pumps before feeling any loss in assist, right?


I think what people are saying is that you'll have more pumps, but you'll notice the vacuum lessening with each pump so it'd be a little more inconsistent.

Long shot, but are there any updates? I'm looking to throw in a new vacuum pump myself, and I'd like to hear how these projects are going. Thanks


----------



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

I can feel brakes weakening only when its near low vacuum limit. I've always watched actual braking forces from brake dynamometer during annual inspection and I can see lower readings with same pedal force when vacuum pump is about to start. Otherwise it is pretty much same reading no matter vacuum level.


----------



## Roderick (Dec 8, 2013)

This is bit old thread but most recently updated regards with Vacuum Pump.

Has anyone tested Hella up 32 or 30 and know if they are the quietest available? 

I'm looking for pump that's quiet enough to forget about


----------

